
Show HN: World Cup Spoilers Blocker - lightninglu10
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/world-cup-spoiler-blocker/aghafhfennhbflakcpkhhgkkbgjccnml?hl=en-US
======
karmakaze
A similar thing I sometimes want is to see partial or older versions of pages
before match results have brown recorded.

